# Genius sur Ipod Classic 6G 80gb



## milouz3188 (20 Février 2009)

bonjour 

Es-ce possible d'avoir Genius sur une ipod classic 80gb?

Je suis tombe sur un post fermé qui parlai de ca mais yavai ps le lien vers le bon post ( http://forums.macg.co/forum-ipod/fonction-genius-sur-ipod-6eme-generation-233656.html )ou es-ce possible de me repondre sur ce post si 

Merci


----------



## lsr (20 Février 2009)

milouz3188 a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> Es-ce possible d'avoir Genius sur une ipod classic 80gb?
> 
> ...



Salut !
Non il ne me semble pas que ce soit possible!


----------



## milouz3188 (21 Février 2009)

merci 

Il me semblai bien saurai ete trop beau a part sil resorte un nouveau Firmwares


----------

